

The Fourier Transform and its Applications (free ebook) [pdf] - TriinT
http://see.stanford.edu/materials/lsoftaee261/book-fall-07.pdf

======
Hexstream
Damn, why do these PDF's always seem to have worthless filenames?

book-fall-07.pdf? Seriously?!

Why not fourier-applications.pdf or something?

~~~
ovi256
I guess the author named it. Book (because it's his book, probably the first
so for now just "the book"), fall '07 - the revision.

